# New 2x4 ready for bees



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Well almost. A couple of finishing touches and it will be ready to go. Bees are goin in next weekend.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks sturdy! I like 2x4. Big enough that it's a little more stable colony but thin enough you can still see plenty of action.


----------

